# lawn care business



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Cut, edge, weedeat, blow off yards, very reasonably priced. Can also till, lay sod, spread mulch, clean out flower beds, cut out shrubs and most anything else you need done. Can handle commercial or residental accoounts. Licensed and insured. Would like to do work for members and/or their familys. Thank you. Just call Chad (850)530-2827


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you do any work in Destin?


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Wish I could help you! But I need to stay in the pensacola/milton area. Guess i shouldve posted that earlier. Sorry for the mix up but thanks for the consideration.


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is my yard..3/4 Acres
Located in Cantonment.

Would like it pushed, not cut with rider because I don't like the tracks it leaves.

Will pay $35


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Chad (chadd) and I are partnered together in this lawn care business. We're primarily working in the Pensacola/Gulf Breeze Proper and Pace/Milton area's. We would love to do some yards for some fellow forum members! Give us a call or shoot us a PM and we can come give you a quote


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

ttt


----------

